# Mrc 0001632 who has used this?



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

This was given to me for free so I'm going to use it.

I don't want to hear throw it away or negative stuff this was free and it's my first dcc with sound decoder or whatever so I'm using it as experimental. 

It says it's for emd 645's sd40 gp's??

It has an 8 pin plug so is it compatible with any dcc ready 8 pin board or is like a digitrax 265 where need on or the other?

I understand the fan base isn't positive but electronics is hit and miss and I got no name lipo batteries vs the popular venom's that are/were half the price with more power that have lasted longer 

So lets keep this civil and straight up 

Thanks art


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Do you have a picture of it? Are the wires loose, or are the connected to an 8 pin male plug?

My FIL bought an ABBA, all powered set of Sunset Brass painted in ATSF warbonnet with MRC sound decoders in the A units. The B's are using light and motion. All worked except one A unit. Kept starting and stopping at the LHS, looking to be typical MRC issues of a failing board. 

He paid $450 for the set. 

They were shipped to California, and then he shipped them to me to look at. I used my Digitrax Super Chief, and all of the worked fine, except the one A unit. I kept getting a short indicator. Found the short, and all is well. It was a piece of wire that kept rubbing on the loco's weight. I cut back the wire and used the capton(sp?) tape I have. No more issues.

If it does work, use it until it fails.

All reviews I have read on the MRC stuff shows them to be problematic, but no plans on replacing them until issues come up.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks and I think it's no good anyways 

It's an 8 pin connector style 

Plugged it in my kato sd40-2 and speaker popped and crackled and up went smoke so that's my first adventure lol!

Besides I would rather have one decoder and one speaker none of that nest of wires and multiple boards.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well after digging and popping shells off I found a GP-38 that worked.

Had to make my own temp enclosure and obviously the board is too big for a 38 but got to play with it..

Anyways everything worked great and notch 2 it was moving under it's own power.

Sound was pretty good but I'm sure the speaker hack didn't help but I wanted to try it.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Well, at least you know it works!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Would you be kind and help me figure out what plug and play would work in an atlas GP-38 silver series dcc ready??

It already has a built in speaker incloser factory smd's and I really don't want to remove any of that..


----------

